# A Six-Fold Tale: The Map of Mynares



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*"A Six-Fold Tale"* is the retelling of a series of adventures involving heroes known as "The Six".  These six adventurers become well known in the history of a setting I'm developing for use in a future campaign.  

Setting details will be revealed on a "need-to-know" basis and eventually, I'll develop a wiki to serve as a sort of glossary for names and places.


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*CHARACTERS*
"The Six", in the Map of Mynares adventure, are:

*HAMIL JORDAE*, Human Fighter 
*JHANI GRUDGEBORN*, Dwarf Cleric
*LIRA OF THE THREE WOODS*, Half-Elf Rogue | Warlock
*SYL*, Human Rogue
*THALNEK GRUDGEBORN*, Dwarf Paladin
*VASTYRNIL LETHANDRIS*, Eladrin Wizard


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAMIL JORDAE, Prior to 17 Wanderlust, 403 IR*

For someone with such an auspicious beginning to his life, *Hamil Jordae* had surely found himself a long way from home and a long way from the expectations at the day of his birth.  

Hamil's aunt, *Brin*, a holy woman of some note and a priestess of the *Seven Servants*, told everyone who would listen that Hamil's birth at the exact moment of a comet's fall in the eastern sky foretold that Hamil would one day bring back the long-forgotten *Eighth Servant*, the *Wandering Sentinel*.

Much had transpired in the 24 years since Hamil's birth.  The Jordae family, once prominent in *Coralet*, in the kingdom of *Pasternia*, had fallen on hard times.  Hamil's father, once a powerful merchant lord, had entered into some business dealings with less than honorable men and had been tricked out of a great deal of money and his land holdings.  The Jordae family was forced out of their estate and into a plantation outside the city, where the father toiled as a farmer for the rest of his days.

It was hoped that Hamil would enter the priesthood but, with the passing of his Aunt Brin, there was no one left in the Jordae family pressing the boy into religious service and, upon his 17th birthday, Hamil Jordae left the confines of his family's plantation and joined the military of the Kingdom of Pasternia.

Because Hamil had no family backing and his ties to the merchant lords now long gone, the boy was placed in the infantry.  Hamil, a strong youth, hefted a battle axe with some facility and was soon moved into a unit of irregulars.  The war between Pasternia and *Lowervel* had been going for about four years after Hamil joined the military, and he and his unit occupied the border city of *Paralane* for six years thereafter.

At the *Red Feather Accord*, signed three months ago, the Pasternian armies were ordered to vacate all occupied Lowervain lands and cities.  Soured on a military life, Hamil mustered out of the Pasternian army and stayed in Paralane, hoping to find work as a merchant's bodyguard or perhaps in the city's guard.

It was not to be, however, as Hamil found it difficult, as a former member of the occupying force, to catch on with anyone.  Hamil spent nearly the last of his coin on drink, and soon found himself broke, destitute, and angry.  Fortunately, *Gregarin Tood*, innkeeper and owner of the *Tackle Box*, took pity on the Pasternian ex-patriot and let Hamil stay in the common room free of charge until he found work.  

This situation would work itself out soon enough...

New terms, people, and places in *BOLD*

[sblock=Character Builder Summary]
Hamil Jordae, level 1
Human, Fighter
Fighter: Combat Superiority
Fighter Talents: Battlerager Vigor
Background: Human - Heir of the Forgotten Gods (Religion class skill)

ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 8.

AC: 18 Fort: 17 Reflex: 13 Will: 12
HP: 31 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +8, Endurance +5, Heal +6, Religion +5

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -3, Arcana +0, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +1, History +0, Insight +1, Intimidate -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Stealth -3, Streetwise -1, Thievery -3

FEATS
Human: Improved Vigor
Level 1: Kulkor Battlearm Student

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Tide of Iron
Fighter at-will 1: Crushing Surge
Fighter at-will 1: Shield Feint
Fighter encounter 1: Bell Ringer
Fighter daily 1: Knee Breaker

ITEMS
Chainmail, Heavy Shield, Battleaxe, Adventurer's Kit, Dagger (3)
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*JHANI and THALNEK GRUDGEBORN, Prior to 17 Wanderlust, 403 IR*

The twins *Jhani* and *Thalnek Grudgeborn* were born into the *Longbeard* settlement at *Black Peak*, to a very prominent family with a rich history.  Named for dwarven heroes of the past, Jhani and Thalnek had a great legacy in their names, a fact which was not lost on them at any moment where they might misbehave or speak out of turn.  Both Jhani and Thalnek were raised in the tradition of the Seven Servants and both were eventually trained in the priesthood; Jhani remained and became ordained as a *Torc-Holder*, while Thalnek took his religious training in a different direction.

While Jhani served the priory at Black Peak, Thalnek sought out ancient ruined sites of historical significance, seeking an audience with his ancestors and also *Throdd, Lord of Battle*, to whom the young dwarf seemed particularly drawn.  Soon, Thalnek started dragging his twin, Jhani, along for these journeys, sometimes into dangerous territories outside dwarf-held lands.

In time, as the twins saw more and more of the world beyond Black Peak, they grew restless, and a common dwarven wanderlust filled their hearts.  War had broken out between Pasternia, Black Peak's staunch human ally, and their neighbor, Lowervel.  The Grudgeborn twins saw this as an opportunity for adventure, and both soon joined the Pasternian military; Jhani offering his services as a battle chaplain, while Thalnek, hammer in hand, shield at the ready, joined a group of *Stoneshakers* who had formed a dwarf-only unit attached to the Pasternian infantry.

Thalnek reveled in battle and saw in combat a chance to serve his patron, Throdd.  He quickly rose in the ranks to Sergeant and eventually came to lead his band of dwarves.  They won or helped win many battles in what would be a decade-long conflict.  Pasternia occupied many Lowervain towns and cities along the border, including Paralane, where the twins were stationed for the next six years, until the recent signing of the Red Feather Accord.

With no work, Jhani and Thalnek resigned from their units and sought new adventures.  They were quickly bored in quiet Paralane and spent their last coin on drink, games of chance, and whores.  In fact, it got so bad that they woke up penniless in an alley behind the Tackle Box, an inn and tavern down by the docks.

But perhaps the twins' luck was about to change...

New terms, people, and places in *BOLD*

[sblock=Character Builder Summary - Jhani]
Jhani Grudgeborn, level 1
Dwarf, Cleric
Background: Dwarf - Dedicated to an Ancestor (+2 to Diplomacy)

ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 16.

AC: 16 Fort: 11 Reflex: 10 Will: 16
HP: 25 Surges: 8 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +10, Heal +9, Insight +9, Religion +5

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -2, Arcana, Athletics -1, Bluff +3, Dungeoneering +6, Endurance +2, History +0, Intimidate +3, Nature +4, Perception +4, Stealth -2, Streetwise +3, Thievery -2 

FEATS
Cleric: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Word of Retaliation

POWERS
Channel Divinity: Healer's Mercy
Cleric at-will 1: Astral Seal
Cleric at-will 1: Sacred Flame
Cleric encounter 1: Divine Glow
Cleric daily 1: Beacon of Hope

ITEMS
Ritual Book, Adventurer's Kit, Chainmail, Quarterstaff, Holy Symbol
RITUALS
Gentle Repose, Purify Water
[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Builder Summary - Thalnek]
Thalnek Grudgeborn, level 1
Dwarf, Paladin
Background: Dwarf - Dedicated to an Ancestor (+2 to Diplomacy)

ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 13, Dex 8, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 15.

AC: 20 Fort: 14 Reflex: 13 Will: 13
HP: 28 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 7

TRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +9, Insight +7, Intimidate +7, Religion +5  

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics -5, Arcana +0, Athletics -1, Bluff +2, Dungeoneering +4, Endurance -1, Heal +2, History +0, Nature +2, Perception +2, Stealth -5, Streetwise +2, Thievery -5

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training

POWERS
Lay on Hands: Lay on Hands
Paladin at-will 1: Forbidding Strike
Paladin at-will 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin encounter 1: Valorous Smite
Paladin daily 1: Paladin's Judgment

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Plate Armor, Heavy Shield, Craghammer, Sling, Sling Bullets (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*LIRA OF THE THREE WOODS, Prior to 17 Wanderlust, 403 IR*

Wandering the lower lands since she could remember, *Lira*, known only by her first name for the longest time, made a living hunting and fishing, but never staying in one place for very long.  Tight-lipped on her past, Lira speaks only of constant travel and the need to get away when a situation becomes too personal.  What is plain to most anyone who would call Lira a "friend", and that would be a rare person, is that Lira has always avoided personal entanglements with the exception of very few situations.

After a long period of wandering, Lira arrived in the small Lowervain farming community of *Three Woods*.  Unaffected by the recent war between Lowervel and Pasternia, Three Woods welcomed the half-elf huntress, though Lira found that the hospitality was always at arms-length.  Lira found Three Woods peaceful enough and soon felt comfortable enough there to settle down, as much as someone like Lira could.  She opened an herbalist shop in the town center.

It was a fairly boring existence, especially for someone like Lira, who was used to seeing the world.  But it was safe and something Lira had longed to find.  She eventually added the selling of pelts and game meat to her shop's offerings and the place became quite popular, both with locals and those passing through the village.

Not all of the people of the Three Woods were thrilled with Lira's popularity and success.  Other tradesmen, including trappers and farmers, wondered how the half-elf maiden had been able to collect so many herbs, so many pelts, without running into monsters and wild animals living in the woods.  Surely, a girl such as this would need to hire men to help her, lest she be eaten by something.  

One day, these men, jealous of Lira's success, followed the half-elf into the woods.  What they discovered was a bit shocking, and gave the men all the evidence they needed to drive Lira out of their village.  The men witnessed Lira using not only her skill with the crossbow and herbal gathering techniques, but when confronted by animals or monsters, or even bandits, Lira used magic spells to save herself.  

The farmers and trappers, though they were at least worldwise enough to know of magic, also knew that village rules prohibited the use of "witchery".  They went to the village elders, described Lira's magic use in perhaps exaggerated terms, and accused Lira of "witchery".  When the elders brought these charges to Lira's attention, she never denied using magic, though she scoffed at the terms, "black magic", "witchery", and "necromancy".  Regardless, the village elders were forced to close down Lira's shop and send her to the nearest city, Paralane, to be jailed for the minimum sentence of three months.

Now, Lira is due to be released from jail, and isn't sure where next to turn.  She knows she won't be heading back to the Three Woods.  Perhaps something else will come up...

New terms, people, and places in *BOLD*

[sblock=Character Builder Summary]
Lira of the Three Woods, level 1
Half-Elf, Rogue|Warlock
Eldritch Pact (Hybrid): Dark Pact (Hybrid)
Hybrid Warlock: Hybrid Warlock Reflex
Hybrid Talent: Shadow Walk
Background: Early Life - Lost Everything (Nature class skill)

ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 16.

AC: 15 Fort: 11 Reflex: 15 Will: 13
HP: 25 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +8, Nature +5, Thievery +8, Stealth +8, Streetwise +8 

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +2, Athletics -1, Bluff +3, Diplomacy +5, Dungeoneering, Endurance +1, Heal +0, History +2, Insight +2, Intimidate +3, Perception +0, Religion +2

FEATS
Level 1: Hybrid Talent

POWERS
Dilettante: Lightning Strike
Hybrid at-will 1: Sly Flourish
Hybrid at-will 1: Eyebite
Hybrid encounter 1: Cursebite
Hybrid daily 1: Blinding Barrage

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Leather Armor, Dagger (3), Crossbow, Crossbow Bolts (20), Thieves' Tools
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*SYL, Prior to 17 Wanderlust, 403 IR*

As far as anyone knows, the girl known as *Syl* was left to die in the *Bleakness*, the vast desert located at the southern end of the known world.  Syl, of course, didn't die, though the circling of vultures certainly did nothing for the girl's confidence.  She awoke and found her way to a *Vyntari* water caravan who, recognizing one of their own in a dire situation, took Syl and headed for the trade outpost at *Vor-Blaan*.  The trade outpost, under the constant threat of sandstorms, was little better than lying dead in the desert, but at least in Voor-Blaan, Syl could find shelter and food.

With no trade of use to the merchants of Vor-Blaan, Syl considered joining the harem of a local lord, but ultimately decided that the life of a pickpocket could be quite profitable in the teeming bazaar.  Syl spent nearly a year cutting purses and evading the local police before her crimes finally caught up with her.

Syl spent the next year or so rotting in a jail beneath *Lord Raamin*'s palace.  Ironically, perhaps, during her incarceration, Syl was offered her freedom many times in exchange for serving in Raamin's harem.  This time, however, there was no hesitation in Syl's mind; she never seriously considered trading her imprisonment for another prison of a different sort.

Prior to the end of her jail term, Syl was moved to a different cell.  She'd spent nine months in one cell and was inexplicably moved to an older one.  There, before too long, Syl found a secret panel and behind that, a passage leading somewhere further beneath the lord's palace.  Unable to resist the promise of escape, Syl crept through the ancient tunnels, leading eventually to an ancient cistern and crude tunnels built by known hands.  Exploring, Syl found catacombs and tombs, and perhaps some religious sites, though Syl didn't recognize the strange symbols and paintings.  Among the tunnels and tombs, Syl found crammed into an urn an *old map*, which she pocketed and took with her when she finally made her way out of the tunnels.

Syl exited the ancient tunnel network aside a tributary of the *River Anolus*.  She could see the Bleakness not far away and decided that she never wanted to go back to that place.  Syl made her way southwest, to the river itself, and traveled north along the Anolus to a ford at *Dyrn*, a fishing village at the northern edge of the kingdom of *Kalesh*, Syl's homeland.  At Dyrn, Syl robbed a few unsuspecting fisherman, gaining enough coin to rent a room at the inn, where she studied the map she'd found in the tunnels.  Notes on the map were written in a tongue she didn't comprehend, though Syl figured she could find someone who could read it.  Perhaps not in this fishing village, but perhaps somewhere north, into Lowervel.

Leaving Dyrn behind, Syl traveled north, into lands unknown to her.  Barely understanding spoken *Shinn-tongue*, Syl avoided roads, not wanting to alert the locals of her presence.  She stopped at the city of Paralane, where Syl figured she could eventually find someone to help her understand the map.  The challenge, of course, would be to keep the map a secret until such time as she had no choice but to have an expert look it over.  Syl was sure that the map led to a hidden treasure trove and was bound and determined to find it.

Now, Syl in is a strange city, hoping to find someone to help her translate this map.  Perhaps Syl will find the help she seeks and perhaps this map leads to well more than Syl expects...

New terms, people, and places in *BOLD*

[sblock=Character Builder Summary]
Syl, level 1
Human, Rogue
Rogue Tactics: Cunning Sneak
Rogue: Rogue Weapon Talent
Background: Occupation - Criminal (+2 to Stealth)

ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 10, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 15.

AC: 16 Fort: 11 Reflex: 17 Will: 13
HP: 22 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +9, Bluff +7, Dungeoneering +6, Intimidate +7, Perception +6, Stealth +11, Thievery +9

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +0, Athletics -1, Diplomacy +2, Endurance +0, Heal +1, History +0, Insight +1, Nature +1, Religion +0, Streetwise +2

FEATS
Human: Backstabber
Level 1: Versatile Duelist

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Deft Strike
Rogue at-will 1: Duelist's Flurry
Rogue at-will 1: Sly Flourish
Rogue encounter 1: One-Two Punch
Rogue daily 1: Spinning Blade Leap

ITEMS
Flint and Steel, Footpads, Lantern, Oil (1 pint) (3), Thieves' Tools, Waterskin, Leather Armor, Longsword, Dagger (5)
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*VASTYRNIL LETHANDRIS, Prior to 17 Wanderlust, 403 IR*

Every member of the *Lethandris* family, since time immemorial, has been a wizard.  Spell use, a staple of *Vanth* culture, was even more pronounced in the Lethandris family, and it was expected that each and every descendant would attend and graduate from the *Shining Academy*, the greatest of all Vanth wizarding universities.

But such was not to be for talented, yet unfocused Vastyrnil Lethandris, the youngest of the current offpsring.  Vastyrnil, obviously gifted with an understanding of and facility with magic use, spent far too much time playing in the gleaming meadows or hiding amongst the willowy trees and far too little time at study and practice.  Vastyrnil, of course, didn't see things that way.  He easily tired of study, not necessarily a prized trait in a young elf studying to be a wizard.

Despite the boy's shortcomings, Vas was presented at the Shining Academy as a candidate for training as a wizard.  After days of testing (probably more than would be allowed any elf without the last name, Lethandris), the docents had no choice but to deny Vastyrnil's candidacy, for the youth was unable to focus on his tests, being easily distracted by music, lights, or the arcane mutterings of those around him.

Though Vastyrnil had failed, he did not want his parents or family to know.  Vas had in his mind the idea that he would take the candidate tests again, someday, and pass them.  But he could not return home, for doing so would only reveal the truth of his failure to gain admittance to the Shining Academy.  Instead, the young elf hid inside the walls of the university, stealing what secrets he could and studying on his own.  Vastyrnil's parents assumed he was admitted, of course, and, having seven other children to concern themselves with, never took the time to even correspond with their youngest son.  They assumed his studies were going well and they were, but not in any way that the Lethandris family would have suspected.

Vastyrnil managed to teach himself a few rudimentary spells, weak parlor tricks that were the first things any student would learn during his first year at the Shining Academy.  The youth needed to learn more, however, if he was to convince his parents that he had truly graduated from the university.  Through a series of secret passages, Vastyrnil made his way into a professor's private lab.  There, Vas studied real spellbooks and gleaned what he could from the arcane writings he found.  Vastyrnil's great intellect and talent with magic helped the young elf to gain some knowledge, but he was still lacking.  That all ended, when the professor, *Joriusel*, discovered the young elf hiding in the study.

Professor Joriusel, while he didn't appreciate finding Vastyrnil sneaking around the private offices, had a great appreciation for the Lethandris family and despite the fact that it would violate many university ethics codes, Joriusel took on Vastyrnil as a private student, keeping the young elf hidden from the rest of the faculty and students, until Vastyrnil could be trained to the point that he was skilled as would be a graduate of the school.

Once Professor Joriusel felt Vas was ready, he "graduated" the young elf and sent him back to his parents.  The Lethandris family, who didn't even bother to attend yet another graduation ceremony, assumed that Vastyrnil's skills were truly the product of a university education (which they mostly were, in a sense).  Vas did not wish to remain long in the *Shimmering Lands*, lest his secret be revealed, and took a position as a scribe and translator in nearby Lowervel, working for an illumination house in the city of Paralane.

There, Vastyrnil works in relative obscurity.  Little does he know that his safe world is about to be turned upside down...

New terms, people, and places in *BOLD*

[sblock=Character Builder Summary]
Vastyrnil Lethandris, level 1
Eladrin, Wizard
Arcane Implement Mastery: Orb of Imposition
Background: Scholastic Stowaway (+2 to Stealth)

ABILITY SCORES
Str 8, Con 10, Dex 13, Int 20, Wis 14, Cha 10.

AC: 15 Fort: 10 Reflex: 15 Will: 15
HP: 20 Surges: 6 Surge Value: 5

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +12, Diplomacy +5, History +12, Religion +10, Stealth +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +1, Athletics -1, Bluff, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +0, Heal +2, Insight +2, Intimidate +0, Nature +2, Perception +2, Streetwise +0, Thievery +1 

FEATS
Wizard: Ritual Caster
Level 1: Battle Caster Defense

POWERS
Wizard at-will 1: Magic Missile
Wizard at-will 1: Storm Pillar
Wizard encounter 1: Orbmaster's Incendiary Detonation
Wizard daily 1: Flaming Sphere
Wizard daily 1 Spellbook: Freezing Cloud

ITEMS
Spellbook, Orb Implement, Fine Clothing, Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing), Dagger, Backpack (empty), Belt Pouch (empty), Holy Symbol, Waterskin
RITUALS
Amanuensis, Brew Potion, Comprehend Language, Make Whole
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*ENCOUNTER 1: AROUND PARALANE*
*Level 1 Skill Challenge*

In this skill challenge, Syl must learn more about the old map she found during her backstory and then must set off in search of the treasure horde the map describes.

*Challenge Part One*: "Streetwise" Link
*Challenge Part Two*: "Dungeoneering" Link

[sblock=Game Notes]Note: The DCs for all skill checks are as follows - 15 for listed skills and 20 for skills not listed in that part of the challenge.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

_Our story begins in the Lowervain city of Paralane, on 17 Wanderlust, in the 403rd year of the Imperial Reckoning... _

*Challenge 1: "Streetwise"*
In this part of the skill challenge, Syl (and those she recruits) must find out more about the old map, gather allies willing to pursue what's found on the map, and keep the map's existence and contents safe from prying eyes.

Skills: Diplomacy, History, Religion, Streetwise.

_5 successes before 3 failures_

Decision Point - Success: Syl finds allies willing to pursue the map and what secrets it holds.  They are willing to share whatever loot is found and give Syl a "double share" for finding the map in the first place.  Neither the *Thieves' Guild* nor the *City Watch* are made aware of the map's existence.
Decision Point - Failure: Syl finds allies willing the pursue the map but insist on sharing the loot equally.  Either the Thieves' Guild or the City Watch (or both) learn of the map's existence and are in pursuit of Syl and her allies.

[sblock=Game Notes]Note: Failure in this part of the skill challenge results in a -2 penalty applied to every skill check made in Challenge 2: "Dungeoneering".[/sblock]

Results:
New in Paralane, Syl finds the city a bewildering place.  She barely understands the language and knows that she must interact with Shinn and others who also may not understand her.  Thus, Syl comes up with the idea to find someone who knows both Shinn-tongue and the Vyntari dialect.  It makes sense to Syl to hang around the academic parts of Paralane and see if she can either find a native Vyntari speaking Shinn-tongue or anyone speaking Vyntari.

[sblock=Game Notes - Streetwise Skill Check]Syn gets a total of 16 on her Streetwise check, which is barely enough to beat the DC.

1 Success versus 0 Failures[/sblock]

Syl comes upon *Gaius Lanster*, owner of an illumination house nearby.

"Pardon me, sirrah," Syl says once Lanster has finished his conversation with some potential customers.  "Might I trouble you for some assistance?"

The older man finds Syl's stilted language interested and detects her not-so-well hidden Vyntari accent.  "You're far from home, young lady."

Syl feels a little more comfortable, now that she no longer needs to maintain a charade about her origins.  She is well aware that Vyntari are not necessarily welcome in Shinn lands.  "Yes," she says.  "Might you know of a translator I could hire?"

"Your command of our dialect isn't bad."

"Yes, but... it would be easier."

Lanster looks around the square.  "Unfortunately, I am far too busy to aid you.  I happen to own a scrivner and illumination business, however, and I'm certain that someone in my employ could aid you.  Come with me."

Lanster leads Syl to the illumination house, where the young Vyntari pickpocket passes many scribes and artists hard at work at calligraphy or illustration, working on books that will eventually sell for well more money than Syl had ever seen in one place.

Lanster takes Syl to a room upstairs, wherein a single elf of the Vanth persuasion reads through scrolls.  "Perhaps he can help you," Lanster says.  "Vas?"

Vastyrnil Lethandris, seeing Syl standing in the doorway, rises to his full height and clears his throat.  "Well met, young lady," he says.  The elf is about to tell his master something, but Lanster vanishes.  "What can I do for you?"

[sblock=Game Notes - Diplomacy Skill Check]Vastyrnil makes a Diplomacy check to aid Syl and scores a 19, enough to give Syl a +2 bonus on her check.  For her part, Syl gets a 21 total, which is well more than enough to beat the DC.

2 Successes versus 0 Failures[/sblock]

"Look, you seem like a scholarly type and a nice enough elf," Syl says.  "I... I have this map I found.  Could I show it to you?  Can you promise not to tell anyone what it says?"

"Of course," Vastyrnil replies, sensing some urgency from the young Vyntari woman.

Syl unfurls the map, gently, and shows it to the elf.  "I can't make any sense of it.  I just know that this is a _treasure map_ and I want to find out where it leads."

Vastyrnil swiftly closes the door and whispers, "You must take care!  My master is a member of the Thieves Guild.  If he overheard such a thing..."

"He looks like an academic to me."

"Yes, well... " the elf says.  "Looks can be deceiving.  Let's have a look at this map."

[sblock=Game Notes - History Skill Check]Syl makes a History check to aid Vastyrnil's check and gets a 1.  No bonus from her terrible roll!  Luckily, Vastyrnil doesn't need it as he gets a 22 on his own History check, well more than enough to beat the DC.

3 Successes versus 0 Failures[/sblock]

Vastyrnil and Syl spent an hour trying to decipher the map.  While Syl has no idea regarding the map, the Vanth elf makes several translations and notes.

"We must discuss this further," Vastyrnil says.  "Somewhere else.  There is a tavern down by the docks.  It's safe enough.  The Thieves Guild has declared the place off-limits.  I'm not sure what that means, but perhaps we'll have less prying eyes and ears."

Syl agrees and meets Vastyrnil at the Tackle Box in an hour.

The Tackle Box is teeming with rowdy looking types; nothing more than Syl had dealt with in Vor-Blaan, but the patrons were certainly no one with whom the elf would gladly associate.  Still, the place is so busy that no one pays any attention to the conversation taking place between a young Vyntari woman and a Vanth elf.  The manage to find a table with perhaps a bit of privacy.

"One thing that I can reveal," Vas says.  "I believe that the location of the entrance to place described on your map is a place called the Well of Mynares.  I believe that the Well of Mynares is right here in Paralane!"

"That's good news," Syl replies.  "So, now what?"

"I suspect that such a place may be guarded.  In addition, there are many notes on this map that I cannot read.  They are in the dwarf script."

Syl sours.  "I don't suppose you have any friends who read dwarvish."

"I do not.  It is possible, however, that we could find a dwarf willing to help us."

"Us?" Syl asks with a bit of a smile.

"Well... uh.... " the elf stammers.  "You know, I was thinking... " 

"I know what you were thinking, elf.  Do you think I need help finding the entrance?"

Vastyrnil studies Syl's face, or at least, what can be seen of her face above the electric blue scarf she wears.  Is she toying with Vastyrnil, or does she have serious concerns?  "Yes," the elf eventually answers.  "Even if I were to accompany you, there is the possibility that our combined skills would not be enough.  Especially if this is a treasure horde, as you seem to assume."

"What skills do you think I have?"

Again, Vas studies Syl.  She obviously acquired this map from _somewhere_, possibly through larceny or adventuring.  "I am going to hazard a guess that you possess certain... skills of acquisition, to be gentle about it."

"And I'm going to guess that you're more than some boring scribe," Syl counters.  "Now that we have _that_ out of the way..."

"We are still going to need a dwarf," the elf points out.  "Perhaps one in a bit of a desperate state."

"What makes you say that?"

Vastyrnil looks around the crowded tavern.  "Dwarves tend to stick together.  I realize that they have their own little factions and whatnot, but, in the final analysis, it's dwarves against everyone else.  We need to find a dwarf desperate enough not to tell his friends.  We need to keep this as quiet as we can."

"Also," Vas says before Syl can leave the table.  "My notes and research suggests that this Well of Mynares is located somewhere near the jail.  Understandably, I am a bit concerned about sneaking around in the part of town."

"I'll keep it in mind," Syl replies.  "Let's split up and look for some desperate dwarves."

[sblock=Game Notes - Combined Diplomacy and Streetwise Checks]For this stage, both Syl and Vastyrnil will make their own skill checks.  Both must be successful in order to get a Success for the skill challenge.

Syl makes a Streetwise check and scores a 12.  Not enough to beat the DC.

Vastyrnil makes a Diplomacy check and also scores a 12. 

3 Successes versus 1 Failure[/sblock]

Vastyrnil finds a pair of dwarves, twin brothers, who are very drunk and very angry.  Vas recognizes one of them as a priest and wonders if this fellow, once sober, might be a good candidate to help with the map.  The elf summons Syl, but she is unable to convince the dwarves to do more than rail at the "whores who took their gold".

"We should watch them anyway," Vas suggests, to which Syl nods in agreement.

And watch the dwarves Syl and Vas do, until the dwarves exit the Tackle Box and start wandering down the street towards the pier.  Syl notices a young man, armed with a battle axe and shield, follow the dwarves out the door.  

"What do you suppose is going on there?" Syl asks her elven friend.

"Can't say I'm entirely sure, but if we want those dwarves to aid us, they likely won't be able to do so dead."

Vas and Syl quickly exit the Tackle Box and, spying the pair of dwarves several blocks away and the Shinn in pursuit, are careful not to reveal themselves to either party.

[sblock=Game Notes - Combined Stealth and Diplomacy Checks]Syl and Vas must first make Stealth checks to remain hidden from their quarry.  If that is successful, they must see what happens and intervene if necessary.  All of these checks must be successful in order to get a Success for the skill challenge.

Vastyrnil is going to aid Syl's Stealth check as a group check.  Vas scored a 15 on his Stealth, which is enough to give Syl a +2 bonus.  Syl get a 24 for her Stealth result, which is enough to beat the DC for an unlisted skill.

The elf takes the lead on the Diplomacy check.  Syl attempts to aid, but only gets a 9 on her own Diplomacy check.  Luckily, Vas gets a 15 on his Diplomacy, which hits the DC exactly.

4 Successes versus 1 Failure[/sblock]

Vas and Syl pursue, using cover where possible.  The man with the axe doesn't seem to be "hunting" the dwarves as much as watching them.  The dwarves drunkenly wander onto an abandoned pier.  Syl and Vas can hear them bemoaning their existence, their voices obviously still fully influenced by drink.

As the axe man approaches the dwarves, Vas gives Syl a glance and then presents himself.  "What's going on here, then?"

The man with the axe turns to see Vas.  "None of yer business, elf."

"Those dwarves seem highly inebriated," Vastyrnil points out.

"No kidding."

"You're not here... to kill them, are you?"

The man looks down at his axe.  "Man who owns the Tackle Box, he's a friend of mine.  Asked me to watch out for them.  This isn't the safest neighborhood, you know."

Vas smiles.  "Indeed."

"I'm Hamil," the man with the axe says.  "Those two are twin brothers, Jhani and Thalnek.  Named for the dwarf heroes, if you didn't know."

"I have to confess I'm not as apprised of dwarven history as perhaps I should be," Vastyrnil confesses.  "In fact..."

The dwarves stumble forward.  "What's all this?" Jhani says.  "An elf an' a Shinn followin' us.  Brudder, you know anythin' 'bout this?"  Thalnek waddles behind his twin, saying nothing.

As Syl watches this play out, she also keeps an eye on the dark streets.  It's quiet here at the docks.  Maybe a little too quiet.  After a time, Syl thinks she sees someone watching.  She signals her elf friend.

Vas looks over at Syl.  "Listen, fellows," he says.  "I have to admit that we're missing a party here.  My friend, over there, do you see her?"

Hamil and Jhani nod in the affirmative.

"I suspect she's signalling me.  Perhaps some unsavory individuals would like to make our acquaintence.  I'd rather they didn't."

"Lissen, elf," Thalnek says.  "Why you and that broad followin' us, then?"

"That is a matter of some importance," Vas replies.  "I dare say that I'm a bit embarassed to admit this now, in your state, fair dwarves, but Syl and I need your help."

Jhani gives Vas a sideways glance.  "What's an elf need with a pair of drunken dwarves?"

Syl begins to signal more urgently.

"All right," Vas says.  "How about we have this conversation somewhere a little more private?"

All parties agreed, Vastyrnil and Syl lead Hamil, Jhani, and Thalnek to the elf's apartment, located in the academic district.

As soon as Syl was certain that the group wasn't followed, Vastyrnil ushers everyone inside.  The elf's apartment isn't much more than a place for him to sleep.  No artwork or other adornments one normally attributes to elves are evident.  The place is practically bare.

Vastyrnil unfurls the map Syl had brought him.  "See the dwarven runes there... and there?"

Jhani Grudgeborn, the priest, leans forward.  "Yes.  Directions.  Somewhere here in Paralane."  Thalnek, lurching forward, grunts in agreement.

"That's what I figured," Vas replies.  "And where might this map lead us?"

"Hold on," Thalnek says.  "You want our help, elf?  Gotta give sumthin' to get sumthin'."

Vastyrnil glances at Syl.  "Fair enough.  What say you, Syl?"

Syl watches the dwarves, then looks to the Shinn warrior.  "This is a treasure map.  This treasure, wherever it may be, is likely guarded.  Maybe by traps, maybe by creatures.  The scholar and I were planning to make a play for the treasure, but maybe we two aren't enough to get this done.  I wonder if... "

"You want us to help you," Hamil says.  "For a cut of the loot.  I've heard this story before.  Look, lady.  I don't have much going for me.  I've got no noble title.  I ain't much to look at.  I ain't got no land to my name or no trade-skill to ply.  All I got is this axe and an iron gut.  I'll have a run at yer treasure."

Syl smiles and then looks to the dwarves.  "Yer problem here," Thalnek says, "Map leads unner the jail."

"As I suspected!" Vas blurts out.

Thalnek squints at the wizard.  "Keep yer trap shut, longears.  I ain't done.  Anyhow.  Yeah, unner the jail.  Dunno how you think yer gettin' unner the jail."

"Brother, didn't you serve in that jail, during the occupation?" Jhani asks.

"Yeah," Thalnek replies.  "Y'know, maybe I'm gettin' sober, but... seems to me that I heard tell of a tunnel or two 'neath one of the cells.  Thought 'twas nuthin' but scuttle-talk."

"Perhaps you remember which cell?" Syl asks.

"Nah," Thalnek quickly replies.  "Mebbe in the mornin'."

It isn't long before the dwarves nod off, using a thin rug in Vas' apartment as a bed.  Hamil slumps in the corner.  Vas, of course, sleeps in his own bed.  Syl stays outside, remaining wary of any thieves or other parties interested in watching her or her new companions.

_The morning of 18 Wanderlust, 403 IR..._

Morning comes without incident and Thalnek still cannot recall details of the rumored tunnels beneath the Palarane jail.  The group decides that they should head to the jail district and try to find out about such rumors.

[sblock=Game Notes - Streetwise Group Check]The PCs are attempting a group Streetwise check.  All (except Syl) will roll Streetwise as Aid Another checks.  Those who hit DC 10 will give Syl a +2 bonus to her roll.

Hamil gets a result of 11.

Jhani gets a result of 14.

Thalnek gets a result of 6.

Vastyrnil gets a result of 4.

And finally, Syl gains a total Aid Another bonus of +4 and scores a total of 18 on the Streetwise check.

5 Successes versus 1 Failure.  

This part of the skill challenge is a SUCCESS.[/sblock]

After a time, the dwarves determine that the entrance on the map is indeed inside the jail.  Leading the rest inside, Jhani and Thalnek take the group into the bottom-most subterranean level.  They find a row of vacant cells, save one, occupied by a slim woman or girl, half-covered in darkness.

A lone guard watches the corridor.  Syl determines that he can see most of the area, including the cell to where the dwarves have brought them.  "Now what?" she asks of no one in particular.

"Entrance is in there," Thalnek says.

The prisoner stirs.  "Who's there?" she asks.

Vastyrnil immediately recognizes muted elven features on the prisoner's face.  In the elven tongue, he asks, "Who might you be, young lady?"

The woman advances, her face brightening upon hearing the elven language.  She responds in kind, "I am Lira.  Lira of the Three Woods."

"And how came you to be imprisoned here?"

Lira comes to the bars and looks down the corridor at the lone guard.  "I was accused of witchery."

Vas smiles.  "I've been known to do some witchery in my time."

"Let's be on with this," Thalnek grumbles, annoyed with all the elf-talk.

"Fair enough," Vastyrnil replies in the human language.  "We must get past this door.  The dwarves have determined that the map's entrance is in that cell, somewhere."

"Wait, what?" Lira asks.  "There's nothing in here but a dusty cell."

"Probably some signs," Jhani says.  "Dwarves tend to leave markers when they place a secret door."

"I can assure you that... " Lira begins, but stops herself.  "Wait, there are some strange scribblings over in this corner," she says wandering into said corner.

Syl whispers to Vas, "I can get us into that cell, but what about the guard?"

Lira turns.  "Look, what's going on?  And if it's something interesting, more interesting than rotting in this cell for even one more day, I want in."

Syl sighs.  "All right.  What's the difference between splitting the treasure five ways versus six?"

Vastyrnil looks at the others.  "I am of the mind that, since Syl found the map in the first place, she ought to have a greater share of the treasure.  Two shares, versus one for each of the rest of us.  Agreed?"

Few could argue with that logic and all are ready to move on.

[sblock=Game Notes]This part of the skill challenge is worth 300xp, or 50xp per PC.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 7, 2010)

*Challenge 2: "Dungeoneering"*
In this part of the skill challenge, the PCs, using the information they gleaned in the first part of the encounter, must find the location of the entrance described in the *Map of Mynares* and enter the subterranean tunnels described therein.

Skills: Acrobatics, Arcana, Athletics, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering, History, Intimidate, Perception, Stealth, Streewise, Thievery.

_5 successes before 3 failures_

[sblock=Game Notes]Note: Failure in Challenge 1: "Streetwise" results in a -2 penalty applied to every skill check made in this part of the skill challenge.[/sblock]

Decision Point - Success: The PCs located the *Well of Mynares*, enter it without setting off any of the traps guarding the entrance to the tunnels, and avoid pursuit (if any).
Decision Point - Failure: The PCs find the Well of Mynares, but one of the following has happened: either the PCs have set off one of the traps guarding the entrance to the tunnels or have been caught by pursuing thieves or city guardsmen.  The PCs will need to deal with the consequences of this failure before moving on.

Results
"We need to distract that guard," Hamil says, looking in said guard's direction.  

"I dunno if I can stand fer lettin' out any prisoners," Thalnek says.  "The lass is locked up fer a reason."

"Technically, we aren't letting her _out_," Vastyrnil points out.  "We're letting ourselves _in_."

"That's tricky elf-logic," Jhani says.  "Mebbe we can get in from the other side."

"You're welcome to try, fair dwarves."  Vas looks down at the cell door.  "I believe this is the way into the caverns."

"Either way," Hamil says.  "We gotta get past that door and distract that guard to do it.  Or this is gonna be a short venture."

"I can do one or the other," Syl points out, producing a set of lockpicks from inside her left sleeve.  "But probably not at the same time."

Seeing the lockpicks, Lira's eyes light up.  "Not to worry, lass.  I'm handy with a set of those tools as well."

"It's decided then," Vas says.  "Syl, use your charms on the guard and Lira," he says, handing the lockpicks to the prisoner, "get this door unlocked."

Jhani frowns.  "I don't like this.  My brother and I... we're gonna check out this cell over here."  He takes Thalnek by the hand and they move to the adjacent cell.

[sblock=Game Notes - Bluff and Thievery Skill Checks]Syl is going to attempt a Bluff check on the guard, while Lira attempts to pick the lock on her cell door.  Success on both checks is required to consider this stage a Success.

Syl scores a 25 on her Bluff check to distract the guard.  Since this is such a good result, she keeps the guard away longer and grants Lira a +2 bonus to her Thievery check.

Lira gains a total of +6 to her check (+2 from Syl's check above, +2 circumstance bonus on her Thievery check because the lock is so old, and a +2 item bonus from the Thieves' Tools).  She only gets a result of 19, which is enough to pop the lock open.  Good thing she had those bonuses!

1 Success versus 0 Failures[/sblock]

As Vastyrnil watches Lira work the lockpicks, he smiles.  "You _are_ quite skilled with those things, aren't you?"  He looks over at where the guard once stood watching the corridor.  "Syl's been away for longer than I expected.  You don't suppose... "

Hamil grunted.  "Guard's probably having a time of it.  Nothing to worry about."

Vas frowned.  "At least we've gotten past this door.  Dwarves?"

Thalnek and Jhani, still trying the door to the adjacent cell, look back.  "I ain't lettin' no prisoners escape!" Jhani says.  "That's final."

"They'll be along," Hamil says, entering the cell.  "We've got to find this secret door or whatnot, and fast."

"The dwarves could help, of course," the elf wizard replies.  "If they weren't so busy being intractable."  Vastyrnil enters the cell as well and has a look around.  "Ah," he says.  "Here are the scribblings you described, Lira."  The erstwhile scribe kneels to examine the runes.  "Yes, these are of dwarven make."

Syl appears in the cell's doorway, buttoning her leather armor.  "It's done," she says.  "And I see you had no trouble getting inside.  That's good.  We need to move, however.  That guard won't be... distracted... for much longer."

The dwarves look to Syl and, hunching their shoulders, approach the open cell door.  "This still seems wrong," Thalnek says.

"So, this secret door, leads to a treasure horde or something?" Lira asks.

The dwarves enter the cell.  "Yes," Jhani replies.  "No doubt.  Only reason most of us are here."  The priest sees the ancient dwarven runes the wizard had found.  "Step aside, golden hair.  The dwarves should handle this."  Both Jhani and his twin brother move to the corner and start feeling about.

Vas steps back and joins Syl and Lira in watching the dwarves work.

[sblock=Game Notes - Dungeoneering Check]Jhani and Thalnek Grudgeborn must try to find the secret door.  Thalnek will use Perception as an Aid Another check to assist Jhani's Dungeoneering check.

Thalnek gets a result of 10, just enough to give Jhani a +2 bonus.

Jhani scores a total of 21, which beats the DC.

2 Successes versus 0 Failures[/sblock]

"Here 'tis," Thalnek says, pointing a stubby arm at a small crevice in the corner of the cell.  "No, over here!"

His twin, Jhani, moves to where Thalnek gestures.  "How daft could I be?  Of course."  The dwarven priest starts purposefully touching parts of the wall, pushing other pieces, in an effort to find the secret entrance.  "I think I've got it," he says as everyone present hears a grinding noise.

The dwarves step back from the corner.  A hole slowly appears in the corner.

"I told ye," Thalnek says.

"Very well," Vastyrnil says.  "It looks as though bringing the dwarves along carries a double blessing.  Not only are they adept at reading their strange runes, they also tend to have some ability with finding holes in walls and such."

"Got lucky is all," Jhani replies.  "Are we heading in or havin' a discussion group?"

The group carefully approaches the revealed secret entrance and, one by one, enter.  Hamil lights his lantern and goes in first, followed by Syl.  Next in line is Thalnek, followed by Lira, and finally, Jhani.  Vastyrnil takes one last look around the cell, watching to see if the guard returned, before being the last one inside.

"Mind you close the door behind," Jhani says.  "Touch that loose stone."

The elf did as instructed and again, the grinding noise caused the secret entrance to close behind the adventurers.

Hamil lead the group through an incredibly tight, rough-hewn passage, barely wide enough for Hamil and the dwarves to pass.  Syl, Lira, and Vas, being much thinner, had no trouble whatsoever, though a claustrophobic would have had fits in the tight space.

Eventually, the group comes to a large opening.  They take this opportunity to take an assessment of the situation.

"What we're looking for now is this Well of Mynares," Vastyrnil says.  "It should be around here somewhere."

"Isn't that the point of all of this?" Syl asks.

"So, who is this Mynares person, assuming it's a person at all?" Hamil asks.

Vas once again produces the map and unfurls it.  "The name, Mynares, appears in several places on this map.  In fact, for that reason, I'm terming this the "Map of Mynares".  In any event, there is a well, which I have termed the "Well of Mynares".  It is this well that provides us the entrance to the cave network below and eventually to the treasure that we seek."

"That didn't answer my question," Hamil says.

"Of course," Vas replies.  "I don't know much about this Mynares.  I suspect we will find out more once we explore what's shown on this map."

The group, based on the map, takes the left passage out of the larger cavern and follows the passage for a good hour, stopping occasionally to get bearings and once again read the map.  As the group is about to start again...

"Stop!" Syl says, and everyone does.  "Something's not right here."

Indeed.  The group comes to a stop at a cavern that looks more man-made than the rest of the place they had thus far discovered and explored.  

"Vas, you said there could be traps here, right?" Syl asks.

"Like wards to keep people out?" Lira asks.  "People like us?"

"Of course," the elf replies.  "I would expect nothing less."

"Let's be careful here, then," Hamil suggests.  "We should have a look around before movin' on."

[sblock=Game Notes - Perception Checks]All of the PCs will make a group Perception check, with Syl taking the lead.  Each PC (except Syl) will use Perception as Aid Another to bolster Syl's check.

Hamil gets a 6.

Jhani gets a 10.

Lira gets a 4.

Thalnek gets a 13.

Vastyrnil gets a 10.

and Syl gains a total of +6 to her Perception check.  She scores a result of 14.  Not enough to detect anything.

2 Successes versus 1 Failure[/sblock]

The group looks around, being careful where they step.  Eventually, Syl declares that there are no traps.  As she says this, however, she stands on a slight pressure plate that, with her standing on it, activates a trap below.

"Let's continue on, then," Vastyrnil suggests.  

As the group pressed on, they found more and more instances of worked stone and even some dwarven runes to roughly match those found in the prison cell.  The dwarves remark that the stonework here doesn't seem like the handiwork of their brethren, unless perhaps it was cut long ago.  Still, the presence of dwarven runes suggest that dwarves or someone familiar with the dwarven alphabet was here.  Vastyrnil suggests that it may be Mynares himself.

They come to a chamber comprised completely of worked stone.  The room seems to be in fairly good condition, especially given its assumed age.  At the center of the chamber is a ring of stones set into the floor.  The stones surround a hole in the chamber's floor.

"Is this yer Well of Mynares, then?" Hamil asks the wizard.

"It very well could be," Vas replies.  "I have to say that this exploration has been far easier than I would have expected."

"We're just now commin' to the entrance, wizard," Jhani says.  "I wouldn't 'spect to run inna too much traps and such 'afore then."

"Vas is right," Syl says.  "If there were traps, I would expect them to at least protect the well, if that's the entrance to some secret treasure trove."

"Or guardians," Hamil adds, readying his battle axe and shield.

Seeing this, Syl draws her longsword, prompting Thalnek to ready his craghammer and shield.  The rest of the group remains relatively calm.

"I'd like to have a look at this well," Lira says, approaching the opening in the floor.

"We should all have a look around, before proceeding," Vastyrnil suggests.  

The group fans out across the large chamber, checking for traps or signs of guardians.

[sblock=Perception and Thievery Checks]All of the PCs will make a group Perception check, with Syl taking the lead.  Each PC (except Syl) will use Perception as Aid Another to bolster Syl's check.

Hamil gets a 11

Jhani gets a 10.

Lira gets a 4.

Thalnek gets a 5.

Vastyrnil gets a 8.

and Syl gains a total of +4 to her Perception check.  She scores a result of 27.  This is a such a good result that, not only does she detect a trap warding the well, she gains a +2 bonus to the Thievery check to avoid it.

Lira uses Thievery as an Aid Another check to bolster Syl's Thievery check but only gets a 9.

Syl makes a Thievery check to avoid the trap and gets a result of 19, which is enough to do it.

This stage of the challenge nets 2 Successes!

4 Successes versus 1 Failure[/sblock]

Syl kneels down at the edge of the well.  "Lira, what do you think of the lining, just there?" she asks as she indicates an area of concern.

Lira has a look.  "I don't see anything."

Syl reaches down and, feeling along the underneath edge of the lip of the well, finds two small holes.  Inside are sharp objects of some kind.  "This is trapped, all right."

"How do we avoid it, if possible?" Vastyrnil asks as he approaches.

Syl pulls a few wads of cloth out of a pouch.  "I suppose I could stuff these into the holes.  Should prevent the darts, or whatever they are, from firing at us."  Before anyone says another word, Syl starts stuffing the cloth into the small ports.

Hamil walks to the edge of the well.  "And that's everything?"

Syl and Lira look down into the darkness of the well, now at least partially illuminated by Hamil's lantern.  Syl takes a copper coin from her pocket and drops it into the darkness.  In less than half a second, the coin hits rock.  "Can't be that far to the bottom," she says.

Hamil uncoils a hemp rope from his pack.  "This should do, at least to get us down there."  He looks around the chamber.  "Nowhere to tie it off, though."

"I'll hold the thing, while the rest of ya climb down," Thalnek suggests.  "I'm plenty strong enough to hold, don't worry yer heads."

"How will you get down, sir dwarf?" Lira asks.

Thalnek edges towards the well and looks down.  "I can climb.  Born in the mountains, was I."

Lira is the first down, as it's between her and Syl as the lightest.  She has no trouble descending around 50ft to the bottom of the dry well.  Next down is Syl, who also has no trouble.  Thalnek has absolutely no difficulty in bearing the weight.  Next down is Vastyrnil, who weighs little more than the females.  Thalnek's twin, Jhani, is next down, followed by the Shinn warrior, Hamil, the heaviest considering his equipment.  No one is present to see Thalnek somewhat struggle with Hamil's weight.

Thalnek tosses down the rope.  "I'm commin' down," he announces.  "Soon as I doff this armor."  When the dwarf has removed his limiting armor and places it in his pack, he starts down the well.

[sblock=Game Notes - Athletics Check]Thalnek must attempt an Athletics check to climb down the well.  The walls of the well are considered rough surfaces, so this isn't as difficult as it may seem.  Still, it's a 50ft climb down.

Thalnek has a base Speed of 5, so he moves 2 squares (1/2 Speed) for each Athletics check.  He will need to succeed on a total of 4 checks (he can drop the last 10ft without taking damage if need be).

For his first check, Thalnek gets a 11.  This fails by 4 or less, so Thalnek doesn't move.

For his second check, Thalnek gets a 11.  Same result.

For his third check, Thalnek gets a 18.  This is a success, so he moves 10ft down (30ft to go).

For his fourth check, Thalnek gets a 17.  This is a success, so he moves another 10ft down (20ft left to go).

For his fifth check, Thalnek gets a 13.  This fails by 4 or less, so Thalnek doesn't move.

For his sixth check, Thalnek gets a 12.  Same result.

For his seventh check, Thalnek gets a 13.  Same result.

For his eighth check, Thalnek gets a 19.  This is a success, so he moves another 10ft down (10ft left to go).

For his ninth check, Thalnek gets a 20.  This is the final success he needs!

The PCs SUCCEED in this part of the Skill Challenge![/sblock]

The rest of the group watches as the dwarf struggles to find good footholds.  The walls of the well aren't as forgiving as Thalnek thought at first, but after many stops and starts, he gets down without incident.  "Told ya," he says.

The adventurers now stare at an iron door.  Carved on the door is a single symbol.  Vastyrnil recognizes this as Mynares' personal signet.  "We're here," the elf says.

[sblock=Game Notes]This part of the skill challenge is worth 300xp, or 50xp per PC.[/sblock]

*THUS ENDS ENCOUNTER 1, "AROUND PARALANE".*


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2010)

"So tell me, Syl," Lira began as they both examined the metal door.  "How did you come by this map?"

Syl kneels at the door and takes a look at the handle.  "I was a prisoner, just like you.  Well, maybe not _just like_ you.  I ran into a bit of trouble south of here, in my homeland.  A wealthy lord imprisoned me, but I found a way to escape.  On my way out, I found some underground ruins.  In the ruins, in an urn of some kind, I found the map."

"And you also have no idea about this Mynares character?"

"No," Syl replies.  "Let's try the door."  Syl stands and, once Lira has taken a step back, pulls on the door handle.  "Locked," she announces.  Syl again produces her lockpicks from inside her left sleeve.  She kneels once again and tries to pick the lock.

[sblock=Game Notes - Thievery Check]Syl attempts a Thievery check to unlock the door.

Syl gets a result of 29, which is more than enough to unlock the door.[/sblock]

The door unlocks in short order.  Syl stands and, opening the door, waves Lira and the others past.  Beyond the door is a series of rough passages, not unlike those the group first encountered when entering the secret area.  Soon, the adventurers find themselves at the top of a set of crude stairs, leading down.

"Guess we move on," Hamil says, descending the stone stairs, the rest of the explorers in tow.

The the bottom of the stairs, the adventurers find in places that the stone has been worked in a more advanced fashion.  Vas, referring to the map, points the group to the right.  Traveling along the indicated passage, the group descends slightly as the passage twists and turns, eventually stopping in a large, roughly square chamber.

"Listen," Lira says, approaching a side passage.  "Do you hear that?"

The rest of the group stops in their tracks.  Syl and Jhani edge closer to Lira and try to listen.

[sblock=Game Notes - Perception Checks]This is a group Perception check, with Lira in the lead.

Jhani gets a 15.

Syl gets a 23.

Lira gets a +4 from the Aid Another checks.  She gets a result of 22 on the Perception check.[/sblock]

"Chanting," Lira says.  

"I hear it too," Syl adds.

"Foul magic," the dwarf priest says.  "I've heard that before, during the war."

Thalnek approaches his twin brother.  "The Shadow?"

"Yes, brother," Jhani replies.  "I'd reconnize that anywhere."

Vastyrnil approaches the group near the passage.  "The map leads me to believe we should head in _this_ direction.  I suppose we will need to brave the chanting."

Hamil, lantern still in hand, takes the lead, with Syl to his left.  The twisting passage is just wide enough for two adventurers to travel abreast.  Behind Hamil and Syl are Jhani and Lira, with Vastyrnil and Thalnek taking up the rear.

As the adventurers approach, the chanting becomes louder and more pronounced.

"The Shadow... " Thalnek says, his craghammer at the ready.


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2010)

*Encounter 2: The Broken Altar*
*Level 1 Combat Encounter*

In this combat encounter, the heroes must face a number of shadowy creatures guarding a strange altar.

*Enemies*
1x Shadecloak Adept (Controller 5)
2x Dark Servant (Skirmisher 2)
6x Wisp Wraith (Minion 1)

Hamil and Syl emerge from a twisty cavern to find a chamber of some more modern construction.  Stairs on the far side of the room lead to a broken stone altar of some kind.  Standing before the stairs is a shadowform humanoid, leading the chants of a pair of sword-wielding humanoids beside the altar and six ethereal shadow creatures, vaguely humanoid, two near the supposed leader, and a pair each in two alcoves, one to the left and one to the right of the entrance.  Stairs lead down out of the chamber, while another corridor leads out of the room in a different direction.

"Some sort of ceremony," Jhani says from behind the warrior.  

"We must stop it," Thalnek adds.  "It can only lead to evil workings."

The shadowy creatures turn, their ire squarely placed on the intruding adventurers.

Initiative Order
Note: Changes to this order will be noted at the appropriate moment during the round in question.

[18] Shadecloak Adept
[16] Wisp Wraith x6
[14] Lira of the Three Woods
[13] Jhani Grudgeborn
[11] Syl
[10] Dark Servant x2
[7] Thalnek Grudgeborn
[4] Vastyrnil Lethandris 
[3] Hamil Jordae

Rounds
Round 1


----------



## Insight (Jun 8, 2010)

*The Broken Altar - Round 1*

The leader of the group of shadow creatures, a humanoid with a sort of robed figure, bearing glowing purple eyes, turns to face the adventurers.  It spits some epithet in a long-forgotten tongue, raises an arm, and points towards the cavern entrance.  Surrounding Hamil, Syl, Jhani, and Lira is a void of crackling, black energy!  Hamil takes the brunt of the black energy and Syl manages to avoid most of it.

Satisfied, but perhaps not too cocky, the adept flies from the front of the stairs before the broken altar to the left side, getting a bit further from the intruders.

[sblock=Shadecloak Adept's Actions]The Shadecloak Adept uses Revelation of the Void (Std/Encounter/Area 2 within 10) on the area containing Hamil, Syl, Jhani, and Lira.  Attacks Reflex: Hamil (Crit), Syl (Miss), Jhani (Hit), Lira (Hit).  Hamil takes 14 cold and necrotic dmg, while Jhani and Lira take 5 cold and necrotic dmg.  This creates a zone in the area that lasts until the end of the Shadecloak Adept's next turn.

Hamil (17/31 HP)
Jhani (20/25 HP)
Lira (20/25 HP)
Syl (22/22 HP)

The Shadecloak Adept flies 4 squares (move action).[/sblock] 

The adept shouts commands to the ethereal wisps in the alcoves and in the near corner.  Rather than advance, the wisps stay where they are... for now.

[sblock=Wisp Wraith Actions]The Wisp Wraiths _delay_.[/sblock]

Singed by crackling void energy, Lira stumbles forward and, pointing forward, plants an entropic curse on the shadowy adept.  As she does this, Lira is partially enveloped in purple-black clouds, obscuring her.

Calling on fey spirits, Lira tries to blind the shadowy figure to her presence, but senses that the attempt has failed.

[sblock=Lira's Actions]Lira takes 5 necrotic damage for starting her turn in the Revelation of the Void zone.  

Lira moves 4 squares and gains _concealment_ from *Shadow Walk* (move action).

Lira uses her *Warlock's Curse* on the Shadecloak Adept (minor action).

Lira attacks the Shadecloak Adept using Eyebite (Std/At-Will/Ranged 10).  Attacks Will and misses.

Lira (15/25 HP).[/sblock]

"Get outta me way," Jhani commands as he dodges tiny bolts of black energy nipping at him.  He runs into the middle of the chamber and, seeing the creator of said void of energy, directs his rage.  "Foul beastie!  Prepare to meet yer end!"  The dwarf priest, his right hand glowing, directs a beam of radiance towards the adept, but the beam fails to hit the target.

"That could've gone better!"

[sblock=Jhani's Actions]Jhani takes 5 necrotic damage for starting his turn in the Revelation of the Void zone.

Jhani moves 4 squares (move action).

Jhani attacks Shadecloak Adept using Astral Seal (Std/At-Will/Ranged 5).  Attacks Reflex and misses.

Jhani (15/25 HP).[/sblock]

Like the others, Syl is forced to dodge necrotic energy as she makes her way out of the rough-hewn corridor.  "I'll take that one," she says, bounding towards the stairs.  A sword-wielding human, or perhaps once a human, awaits, seemingly stunned by Syl's bravery.  Syl plunges a longsword into the servant's gut, greatly damaging, but not quite a fatal blow.

Strangely, the servant smiles, as brackish blood oozes from its mouth.

[sblock=Syl's Actions]Syl takes 5 necrotic damage for starting her turn in the Revelation of the Void zone.

Syl moves 5 squares (move action).

As part of Deft Strike (Std/At-Will/Melee Wpn), Syl moves 2 squares and attacks Dark Servant 1.  Attacks AC and hits for 6 dmg + (Sneak Attack) 10, for a total of 16 damage.

Syl (17/22 HP).[/sblock]

The humanoid Syl attacked strikes back, swinging a blade high and wide, but trailing black energy blazes across Syl's face, sending her reeling.

The other servant bounds down the stairs, striking for the dwarf priest.  His sword also strikes true, stabbing Jhani just beneath the priest's attempted parry.  Jhani's side burns with entropic energy.

"If this... be... the Radiant One's command," Jhani says.  "I'll not go down without a fight!"

[sblock=Dark Servant Actions]Dark Servant 1 attacks Syl using Shadow's Wrath (Std/Recharge 5-6/Melee Wpn).  Attacks Fortitude and hits for 7 damage and 5 ongoing necrotic damage (save ends).

Syl (10/22 HP + ongoing 5 necrotic).

Dark Servant 2 moves 3 squares (move action).

Dark Servant 2 attacks Jhani using Shadow's Wrath (Std/Recharge 5-6/Melee Wpn).  Attacks Fortitude and hits for 7 damage and ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends).

Jhani (8/25 HP + ongoing 5 necrotic - BLOODIED)[/sblock]

"Fear not, brother!" Thalnek yells, charging through the mass of entropic void.  Careless, and thinking of only of his twin, the paladin ignored the hazards and met his priest brother shoulder-to-shoulder.  "Ye'll not fall this day.  Not while I draw a breath."

Thalnek charges the dark servant attacking his brother and slams his hammer into the thing's midsection.  Radiant energy from the hammer strike rejuvenates Jhani.

Not done, Thalnek briefly places his hand on Jhani's shoulder.  "Be not injured, my brother," he says as Jhani's wounds seem to close.

Then, Thalnek swings his hammer again at the creature who nearly slew Jhani.  The hammer blow swings wide, but the creature gets the message.

[sblock=Thalnek's Actions]Thalnek moves 5 squares through the Revelation of the Void zone and will take ongoing 5 necrotic damage starting on his next turn (move action).

Thalnek attacks Dark Servant 2 using Paladin's Judgment (Std/Daily/Melee Wpn).  Attacks AC and hits for 20 damage.  Only ally within 5 squares (Jhani) may spent a Healing Surge (and he does).  Dark Servant 2 is BLOODIED.

Jhani (14/25 HP + ongoing 5 necrotic).

Thalnek uses Lay on Hands on Jhani (minor action).

Jhani (20/25 HP + ongoing 5 necrotic).

Thalnek spends an *Action Point* to gain a standard action.  He attacks Dark Servant 2 using Valorous Smite (Std/Encounter/Melee Wpn).  Attacks AC and misses.[/sblock]

The elf wizard, Vastyrnil, seeing his fellows in trouble, but unwilling to brave trudging through the field of dark energies, calls upon his magic spells to aid.  Incanting a few arcane words, Vas conjures a pillar of thunder and lighting to block the progress of a pair of the wisps waiting to attack.

Moving slightly closer to get a better look at the battlefield, Vas invokes a burst of force energy behind the creature attacking Syl, the blast causing the humanoid figure to tumble to the ground.

Seeing this development, Syl lowers her longsword at the servant's throat.  "Perhaps you should stay put."

[sblock=Vastyrnil's Actions]Vastyrnil uses Storm Pillar (Std/At-Will/Ranged 10).

Vastyrnil moves 1 square (move action).

Vastyrnil spends an *Action Point* to gain a standard action.  He attacks Dark Servant 1 using Orbmaster's Incendiary Detonation (Std/Encounter/Area 1 within 10).  Attacks Reflex and hits for 9 force damage.  Dark Servant 1 is knocked prone and is now BLOODIED.  Creates a zone in the area that lasts until the end of Vastyrnil's next turn.[/sblock] 

The last to exit the area of crackling energy, Hamil lunges forward and joins his allies in melee combat.  On the opposite side of the priest from Thalnek, Hamil hefts his battle axe, striking and badly injuring the servant, letting the creature know who the real threat is here.  Hamil, for his part, seems slightly invigorated by his successful attack.  Still, Hamil will need attention lest he quickly fall.

[sblock=Hamil's Actions]Hamil takes 5 necrotic damage for starting his turn in the Revelation of the Void zone and is BLOODIED.

Hamil moves 3 squares (move action).

Hamil attacks Dark Servant 2 using Crushing Surge (Std/At-Will/Melee Wpn).  Attacks AC and hits for 11 damage.  Hamil gains 6 temporary hit points.  Dark Servant 2 is _marked_ by Hamil.

Hamil (HP 12/31 + 6 Temp HP).[/sblock]    

The adept now shouts orders to the wisps, who react by slowly emerging from their hiding places.  The two nearest Vastyrnil's column of thunder and lightning are instantly immolated by electricity.  The others loom towards the group in the center of the chamber.

Pawing at the adventurers with hands of black entropy, the shadowy creatures strike Hamil and Jhani and miss Lira and Thalnek.  Hamil, in particular, looks drained of energy and he repels from the wraith's touch.  Jhani doesn't look much better.

[sblock=Wisp Wraith Actions]The Wisp Wraiths act now and will move to [2] in the Initiative Order.

2 Wisp Wraiths move to squares adjacent to the Storm Pillar and are destroyed.  4 Wisp Wraiths remain.

2 Wisp Wraiths fly 4 squares and the other 2 fly 3 squares (move action).

Wisp Wraith attacks Lira using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and misses.

Wisp Wraith attacks Hamil using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and crits for 4 necrotic damage and Hamil is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.

Hamil (HP 12/31 + 2 Temp HP + _slowed_ until the end of his next turn).

Wisp Wraith attacks Jhani using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and hits for 4 necrotic damage and Jhani is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.   

Wisp Wraith attacks Thalnek using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and misses.[/sblock]

*END OF ROUND 1*


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2010)

*The Broken Altar - Round 2*

The shadowy adept, wary of the intruders, waves an arm towards its allies and invokes some arcane words, provoking the adept's allies into action.

The dark servant closest to Hamil and Lira seems energized by the adept's mutterings and, without care for Hamil's looming battle axe, swipes its sword towards the vulnerable Lira.  

"Ignore me, will ya?" Hamil asks, bringing the blade of his axe down rudely and definitively on the dark servant, crushing the last bits of life out of it.  The creature falls to the ground with a sickening thud.

Lira looks down at the fallen creature but momentarily and then turns her attention to the adept issuing such commands.  She ignores the wraith nipping at her heels in a most ineffective fashion.

Seeing the battle starting to turn, the adept flies up the stairs to the broken altar.  There, its purple gaze is set upon Syl, the closest of the adventurers to said altar.

[sblock=Shadecloak Adept's Actions]Shadecloak Adept uses Shadow's Command (Std/At-Will) to grant a standard to Dark Servant 2 and one of the Wisp Wraiths.

Dark Servant 2 (_marked_ by Hamil) attempts to recharge Shadow's Wrath and succeeds.  He attempts to use it against Lira (flanking from Wisp Wraith), which provokes an Opportunity Attack from Hamil.  Melee Basic Attack (Battle Axe) (OA/At-Will/Melee Wpn) against Dark Servant 2 against AC and hits for 15 damage!  Hamil's temporary HP increase to 3.  Dark Servant 2 is DESTROYED!

Hamil (12/31 HP + 3 Temp HP + ongoing 5 necrotic damage + BLOODIED + _slowed_).

Wisp Wraith attacks Lira using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch) and misses.

Shadecloak Adept flies 2 squares to a space adjacent to the Broken Altar (move action).

The Revelation of the Void zone fades.[/sblock]

Getting away from the annoying wisp creature, Lira again calls upon ancient fey powers and attempts to blind the shadowy adept as to her existence.  Once again, the fey powers are unable to overcome the adept's considerable resistance.

[sblock=Lira's Actions]Lira shifts 1 square (move action).

Lira atttacks Shadecloak Adept using Eyebite (Std/At-Will/Ranged 10).  Attacks Will and misses.

Lira (15/25 HP).[/sblock]

Seething from the fallen dark servant's shadow attack, Jhani, the dwarf priest, edges away from the wisp wraith at his rear.  "They're all over the place," he says, fingering his holy symbol.  "Not fer long!"  Jhani presents his symbol and, after Jhani intones words of divine power, the symbol begins to emanate radiant power, sapping the entropic forces around him.  At the same time, Jhani's nearby allies seem at least somewhat rejuvenated.

"Brother," he says to Thalnek.  "You must finish this."

[sblock=Jhani's Actions]Jhani takes ongoing 5 necrotic damage and is BLOODIED and _slowed_.

Jhani shifts 1 square (move action).

Jhani uses Beacon of Hope (Std/Daily/Close burst 3).  Attacks Will: Wisp Wraith (Hits all four remaining), Dark Servant 1 (Crit), Dark Servant 2 (Hit), and Shadecloak Adept (Miss).  All hit are _weakened_ until the end of its next turn.  Jhani and allies in burst (Thalnek, Syl, Hamil, and Lira) regain 5 hit points.  Until the end of the encounter, Jhani's healing powers restore +5 hit points.

Hamil (17/31 HP + ongoing 5 necrotic damage + _slowed_).
Jhani (16/25 HP + _slowed_).
Lira (20/25 HP).
Syl (15/25 HP).
Thalnek is at max HP.

Jhani (16/25 HP).[/sblock]

Her attention squarely focused on the prone servant before her, Syl thrusts her longsword into and through the creature's neck, killing it utterly and without question.  Syl pulls forth her longsword just in time to see the shadowy adept training its otherworldly purple eyes on her.

"I've got your attention, creature, and you've got mine."

At that moment, however, Syl noticed small motes of dark energy coming from the altar.  "What's this?" she asks.  "Some sort of trick?  Or perhaps you're hiding something you'd rather we didn't see?"

The adept fails to answer.

[sblock=Syl's Actions]Syl attacks the prone Dark Servant 1 using Sly Flourish (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  Attacks AC and hits for 14 damage + (Sneak Attack) 3 damage, for a total of 17 damage.  Dark Servant 1 is DESTROYED!  No more Dark Servants remain, so they are removed from the Initiative Order.

Syl moves 2 squares adjacent to both the Broken Altar and the Shadecloak Adept (move action).

With her _Passive Perception_, Syl notices something not quite right about the Broken Altar.

Syl (15/25 HP).[/sblock]

"Aye, brother," Thalnek replies to Jhani's urging.  Heedless of the wisp creatures lashing at him, Thalnek makes for the altar atop the stone dais.

The dwarf paladin points a finger at the shadowy adept near the altar.  "Woman," he says.  "That creature is mine!"  The adept quickly darts its "head" toward Thalnek as the paladin bounds up the stairs and swings a deadly hammer in the adept's direction.  The blow misses, but the adept gets the message just the same.

[sblock=Thalnek's Actions]Thalnek uses Divine Challenge on the Shadecloak Adept (minor action).

Thalnek moves 4 squares to adjacent to the Shadecloak Adept (move action).  This provokes Opportunity Attacks from 2 Wisp Wraiths.  They each attack Thalnek using Shadow Caress (OA/At-Will/Melee touch) and both miss.

Thalnek atttacks the Shadecloak Adept using Forbidding Strike (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  Attacks AC and misses.[/sblock]

With the void energy field now gone, Vastyrnil approaches the chamber's entrance.  Wary of the presence of the wisp wraiths, however, the elf still keeps his distance.  Vas recognizes that the dwarf priest, Jhani, needs assistance in dealing with the wisps near him, and so invokes another column of thunder and lightning to block those creatures in pestering the priest.

[sblock=Vastyrnil's Actions]Vastyrnil moves 3 squares to the mouth of the cavern entrance (move action).

Vastyrnil uses Storm Pillar (Std/At-Will/Ranged 10) on a square adjacent to 2 Wisp Wraiths.

The Storm Pillar Vastyrnil used last turn vanishes.

The Orbmaster's Incendiary Detonation zone ends.[/sblock]

Hamil, the axe-bearer, begins to tire as his lifeforce is slowly sapped from his body.  "Foul creatures," he says.  "You'll not take me... not this day!"

Hefting his mighty axe, Hamil slashes through the nearest wisp, destroying it without a thought.  Somewhat refreshed from his destruction of the ethereal creature, Hamil steps into the fray near the priest.

[sblock=Hamil's Actions]Hamil takes ongoing 5 necrotic damage and is BLOODIED and _slowed_.

Hamil attacks a Wisp Wraith using Crushing Surge (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  Attacks AC and hits for 9 damage.  Hamil gains 6 temporary hit points.  Wisp Wraith is DESTROYED.  

Hamil shifts 1 square (move action).

Hamil (15/31 HP + 6 Temp HP + BLOODIED).[/sblock]

The wisps, now acting on their own, as the adept is too busy to command them, try to surround the dwarf priest.  One of them gets too close to Vastyrnil's storm column and is destroyed, leaving only two wraiths remaining.  One attacks Jhani from where it is and its entropic touch strikes true, leaving the dwarf priest with an otherworldly chill.  The other swipes at Lira and the attempt is successful, draining Lira of a bit of her lifeforce. 

[sblock=Wisp Wraith Actions]The Wisp Wraiths are _weakened_.

One Wisp Wraith moves to a square adjacent to the Storm Pillar and is DESTROYED.  2 Wisp Wraiths remain.

One Wisp Wraith shifts 1 square adjacent to Lira (move action).

One Wisp Wraith attacks Jhani using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and hits, doing 4 cold necrotic damage and Jhani is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.

Jhani (14/25 HP + _slowed_).

One Wisp Wraith atttacks Lira using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and hits, doing 4 cold necrotic damage and Lira is _slowed_ until the end of her next turn.

Lira (18/25 HP + _slowed_).

The Wisp Wraiths are no longer _weakened_.[/sblock]

*End of Round 2*


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2010)

*The Broken Altar - Round 3*

The shadowy adept, enraged at the interlopers, speaks words of dark power, which collects the black motes of energy around the shadowy creature's hands.  The adept calls out one more syllable and the power in his hands jets forth, punishing Thalnek, but Syl manages to avoid the blast, despite also being nearby.

The dwarf tumbles 15ft away and lands on his back.  He's hurt, but it's more his pride than anything else.  "What a revoltin' development!" he says.

[sblock=Shadecloak Adept's Actions]The Shadecloak Adept is under Thalnek's _divine challenge_.

The Shadecloak Adept uses the *Power of the Invoked Altar*.  He attacks Syl and Thalnek using Shadow's Rebuke (Std/Encounter Special/Close Burst 3 (affects enemies).  Attacks Reflex: Syl (miss natural 1), Thalnek (hit).  Thalnek takes 6 force damage and is pushed 3 squares and knocked prone.[/sblock]

Still under lingering effects from the wisps' attacks, Lira in nonetheless undeterred in calling upon her fey powers to strike at the cloaked adept.  Her attack again misses.  Frustrated, Lira spits words of dark power and a slight black aura appears around a nearby wisp.

[sblock=Lira's Actions]Lira is _slowed_.

Lira shifts 1 square (move action).

Lisa puts a Wisp Wraith under her *Warlock's Curse* (minor action).

Lira attacks the Shadecloak Adept using Eyebite (Std/At-Will/Ranged 10).  Attacks Will and misses.

Lira (18/25 HP).[/sblock]

Mindful of the axe-man's condition, Jhani intones the power of the Seven Servants to mend Hamil's growing wounds.  

"I knew we kept priests around for good reason," Hamil replies as his wounds completely heal over within moments.

The dwarven priest backs slightly away from the dais and, seeing Hamil, Lira, and Syl near the adept, presents his holy symbol and, with a radiant light, showers his allies in divine power.  "Go forth," he says.  "Smite that agent of the Shadow, in the name of Lord Suth!"

[sblock=Jhani's Actions]Jhani is _slowed_.

Jhani uses Healing Word on Hamil (minor action).  Hamil spends a Healing Surge and regains a total of 16 Hit Points.

Hamil (31/31 HP + 3 Temp HP).

Jhani shifts 1 square (move action).

Jhani uses Divine Glow (Std/Encounter/Close Blast 3), which grants Syl, Lira, and Hamil a +2 power bonus to attack rolls until the end of Jhani's next turn.  The Shadecloak Adept is unaffected because he is out of range.

Jhani (14/25 HP).[/sblock]

Syl takes one more look at the broken altar and determines, to her mind anyway, that the adept is gaining some sort of extra power from the motes of dark energy.  "How about you step away from the altar, all right?"  Brandishing her longsword, a few deft swings are enough not only to slash the adept and damage it for the first time, but also to back the adept away from the altar.

Syl steps in the adept's way, preventing the creature from regaining direct access to the altar.  "I think we're about done with you."

[sblock=Syl's Actions]Syl has a +2 power bonus to her attack rolls from Jhani.

Syl attacks the Shadecloak Adept using Duelist's Flurry (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  Attacks AC and hits (with combat advantage from the power) for 15 damage and slides the Shadecloak Adept 1 square and Syl shifts 1 square.

Syl (15/22 HP).[/sblock]

"Ugh," the dwarf paladin says, quickly getting to his feet.  "I knew that altar was trouble.  Damnable Shadow!"  Thalnek charges right past a wary wisp, who brushes the dwarf on the way past.  Thalnek doesn't utter a word, despite more of his lifeforce being sapped in the process.  Thalnek brings his mighty hammer down on the adept, who takes a punishing blow.

"This be yer end, creature."

[sblock=Thalnek's Actions]Thalnek is _prone_.

Thalnek stands up (move action).

Thalnek uses his *Divine Challenge* against the Shadecloak Adept (minor action).

Thalnek charges the Shadecloak Adept using a Melee Basic Attack (Craghammer) (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  During the charge, Thalnek provokes an Opportunity Attack from a Wisp Wraith.  The Wraith attacks Thalnek using Shadow Caress (OA/At-Will/Melee touch) and hits for 4 necrotic damage and Thalnek is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.  Thalnek completes his charge.  Attacks the Shadecloak Adept's AC and hits for 12 damage.

Thalnek (18/28 HP + _slowed_).[/sblock]

"Well, this seems to be fairly well in hand now," Vastyrnil says, nodding in the priest's direction.  "Perhaps I could do to take care of some of these wisps."

"No, wizard," Jhani says.  "Focus on the shadow critter.  He's the one bringin' the pain!"

"Very well," Vastyrnil replies.  The elf focuses on the adept and, invoking powers of arcane force, fires a bolt of silvery energy at the shadow adept, striking the creature dead center.

[sblock=Vastyrnil's Actions]Vastyrnil attacks the Shadecloak Adept using Magic Missile (Std/At-Will/Ranged 20).  Attacks Reflex and hits for 13 force damage.  The Shadecloak Adept is BLOODIED.

Vastyrnil moves 3 squares into the room (move action).

Vastyrnil's Storm Pillar vanishes.[/sblock]

Set on bringing the adept down, Hamil, energized by Jhani's divine power, moves right past the wisp nattering at him.  Unfortunately, the wisp takes the opportunity to strike at a momentarily defenseless Hamil and drags an entropic paw across the fighter's bare arm, draining more of his lifeforce.  Hamil drops to one knee and, rather than strike at the adept, Hamil turns and swings wildly at the wraith, but misses.

[sblock=Hamil's Actions]Hamil has a +2 power bonus to his attack rolls from Jhani.

Hamil moves 3 squares (move action).  This provokes an Opportunity Attack from a Wisp Wraith.  The Wraith attacks Hamil using Shadow Caress (OA/At-Will/Melee touch) and crits for 4 necrotic damage and Hamil is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.  This prevents Hamil from reaching his intended square (the stairs are difficult terrain and cost 2 squares of movement).

Hamil attacks the Wisp Wraith using Crushing Surge (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  Attacks AC and misses.  The Wisp Wraith is _marked_ by Hamil.

Hamil (30/31 HP + 3 Temp HP + _slowed_).[/sblock]

The wisp wraiths converge, one on Jhani and the other on the unwary axe-man.  The wisp attacking the dwarf priest is unsuccessful in getting past Jhani's defenses, but the wisp who had just drained Hamil did so again.

"Yer swipes are just makin' me mad," Hamil seethes.

[sblock=Wisp Wraith Actions]A Wisp Wraith shifts 1 square adjacent to Jhani (move action).

One Wisp Wraith attacks Jhani using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and misses.

One Wisp Wraith (_marked_ by Hamil) attacks Hamil using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and hits for 4 necrotic damage and Hamil is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.

Hamil (29/31 HP + _slowed_).[/sblock]

*End of Round 3*


----------



## Insight (Jun 10, 2010)

*The Broken Altar - Round 4*

Seeing the adventurers closing in, the cloaked adept is forced to back away from the altar.  It makes a few calculations and decides that getting closer to the broken altar isn't worth the risk.  Instead, the adept invokes words of dark power and commands the wisps to do his bidding.

Both wraiths, emboldened by their erstwhile master, strike true.  One slashes the dwarf priest across the back, causing Jhani to stumble forward.  The other attacks the axe-man, and strikes past Hamil's shield, drawing more lifeforce from him.

[sblock=Shadecloak Adept's Actions]The Shadecloak Adept is subject to Thalnek's _divine challenge_ and is BLOODIED.

The Shadecloak Adept uses Shadow's Command (Std/At-Will/2 Allies in the Close Burst 5) to grant standard actions to both of the remaining Wisp Wraiths.

One Wisp Wraith attacks Jhani using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and hits for 4 necrotic damage and Jhani is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.  Jhani is BLOODIED.

Jhani  (9/25 HP + BLOODIED + _Slowed_).

One Wisp Wraith (_marked_ by Hamil) attacks Hamil using Shadow Caress (Std/At-Will/Melee touch).  Attacks Reflex and hits for 4 necrotic damage and Hamil is _slowed_ until the end of his next turn.

Hamil (25/31 HP + _Slowed_).

The Shadecloak Adept shifts 1 square away from Syl (move action).[/sblock]

Lira speaks dark words of power, which definitely gets the attention of Jhani and Thalnek Grudgeborn.  A dark aura appears over the other wisp.  All of the adventurers' current enemies are now enshrouded with this strange dark energy.  Then, Lira shouts more strenuously words of ineffable darkness, causing both of the remaining wraiths to explode!  The adept, burning from the unexpected attack, seems to be somewhat less affected, but still reels from Lira's dark magic.

[sblock=Lira's Actions]Lira has a +2 power bonus to attack rolls from Jhani.

Lira uses her *Warlock's Curse* on the other Wisp Wraith (minor action).

Lira uses Cursebite (Std/Encounter/Attacks all cursed enemies in Close burst 20).  Attacks Fortitude: Wisp Wraith (both are hit and DESTROYED) and Shadecloak Adept (hit for 11 necrotic + (Warlock's Curse) 3 = 14 damage).  The Shadecloak Adept seems to resist some of the necrotic damage.

Lira moves 3 squares away from the dais (move action).

Lira (18/25 HP).[/sblock]

While Jhani is perhaps too wounded to do anything about it now, the dwarf priest stores some pointed questions for their new companion.  Jhani grits his teeth and regains his composure, focusing again on the shady adept. 

Jhani presents his holy symbol and emits radiance in a beam of light focused on the adept, striking true.  The adept stumbles back, trying to keep his footing.

"Go now, my allies," Jhani says.  "Finish this."

[sblock=Jhani's Actions]Jhani is BLOODIED and _Slowed_.

Jhani uses his Second Wind and regains 6 hit points (minor action) and a +2 bonus to all defenses until the end of his next turn.

Jhani uses Divine Fortune to grant himself a +1 bonus to his next attack roll (free action).

Jhani attacks the Shadecloak Adept using Astral Seal (Std/At-Will/Ranged 5).  Attacks Reflex and hits.  The Shadecloak Adept takes a -2 penalty to all defenses until the end of Jhani's next turn.  The next ally who hits the Shadecloak Adept 9 hit points.

Jhani (15/25 HP).[/sblock]

Syl carefully examines her situation and, wishing to prevent the adept from escaping down the hallway, hopes to finish him before he takes a step.  She looks to Thalnek, who is edging ever closer to the shadow creature.

[sblock=Syl's Actions]Syl _delays_ her action.

Syl (15/22 HP).[/sblock]

Thalnek moves in, facing down the adept.  "The Shadow is the way of corruption!"  Swinging his mighty craghammer, Thalnek brings it down on the adept's "head", dropping the adept to the floor.

The dwarf looms over the fallen adept.  "See now where you have failed, monster."

[sblock=Thalnek's Actions]Thalnek is _Slowed_.

Thalnek shifts 1 square adjacent to the Shadecloak Adept (move action).

Thalnek uses Divine Strength to gain a +3 bonus to his damage roll on his next attack this turn (minor action).

Thalnek attacks the Shadecloak Adept using Valiant Strike (Std/At-Will/Melee wpn).  Attacks AC and hits for 12 damage.  Thalnek regains 9 hit points.

The Shadecloak Adept is defeated!

Thalnek (27/28 HP).[/sblock]

*END OF ENCOUNTER 2*

[sblock=Game Notes]Encounter 2 was worth a total of 600xp, or 100xp per PC.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2010)

Once the dust had settled, the group closes in on the broken altar, still emitting motes of dark energy.  Jhani and Thalnek each exchange concerned glances and then turn to Lira, who ignores them for the time being.

"What do you suppose this thing is?" Syl asks of Vastyrnil, who also approaches the altar.

"I've not had much experience with this sort of object," the Vanth elf replies.  "Perhaps the dwarves would --"

"Perhaps our friend, Lira, would!" Thalnek blurts out.

"What?" Lira asks, backing away from the dwarves.

Thalnek presses.  "We both saw what you were doing."

Jhani joins his twin.  "Listen, Lira.  We appreciate yer helpin' us with the shadow critters 'n all, but we have to ask.  Did we see you speakin' words of Shadow yerself?"

Hamil, shocked by the suggestion (he was too busy during the fight to notice this himself), turns to Lira.  "What about it?"

Lira looks to Hamil and then to the dwarves.  "Working with the Shadow is... one of my talents, yes."

"I'll not travel one more step with a witch!" Thalnek says, backing away from both Lira and the altar.  Jhani wordlessly follows.

"Now, wait," Syl says.  "Lira helped us defeat those things.  Surely, you don't think she's in league with them!"

"I don't have time to worry about who's on what side, little lady," Thalnek replies.  "The Shadow is the Shadow.  All's I know."

Vastyrnil continues to study the altar.  "I hate to interrupt, but I think I may know what's wrong with this object."  All briefly turn their attention to the elf.  "This was once an altar dedicated to the Seven Servants, or perhaps, one of them at least."

Jhani rushes to the elf's side.  "What, you say?  A _holy_ altar?  In this place?"

Thalnek joins his twin brother's side.  "What's with the Shadow coming from it?"

"That's a good question," Vas replies.  "Perhaps Lira could shed some light on it, no pun intended."

"I'll not trust anything she says," Thalnek says.

"Fair enough, but I believe we should investigate this before moving on," the elf says.  "If we're moving on."

Lira approaches the altar.  She slowly runs her hand through the rising motes of black enegy coming from the altar.  She playfully tries to catch a few of the motes in her hand before turning to the group.  

[sblock=Game Notes - Arcana Check]Lira attempts an Arcana check to see what's going on with the Broken Altar.  She gets a result of 4 -- no clue![/sblock]

"I don't have the first clue, sorry," Lira says.  "Seems more of a religious thing to me.  Maybe the accusatory dwarves can figure this out."

The dwarves grumble at any suggestion from Lira, but agree to take a look.

[sblock=Game Notes - Religion Checks]Thalnek uses Religion as an Aid Another check to bolster Jhani's Religion check.

Thalnek gets a result of 13, which is enough to grant Jhani a +2 circumstance bonus.

Jhani gets a total result of 20, which is enough to learn something.[/sblock]

"Aye," Jhani says upon studying the altar for a few minutes.  "This _was_ an altar to *the Harvester*.  But why would it be found in this dark, forgotten place?"

"Can it be recovered?" Syl asks.

"Recovered?" Jhani asks, stroking his long, red beard.  "S'pose so.  Need some sort of rite, mebbe.  Not somethin' I'm knowin' 'bout, though."

"Our teachin' at Black Peak didn't talk nuthin' 'bout broken altars," Thalnek adds.

"Very well, then," Vastyrnil says.  "Perhaps it's best that we move on.  I see two exits from here."

"Hold on," Thalnek says.  "We haven't settled the matter of this witch."  He squints at Lira, who steps back a few paces, to the edge of the dais.  "I demand an explanation of her consorting with Shadow powers, or I'd just as soon leave her back in her cell."

Jhani nods in agreement.  "Brother, you were right when you said we should not have let her out."

"May I at least have a chance to defend myself?" Lira asks.

"Of course," Syl replies.  "I, for one, don't think we'd have survived that fight without your 'consorting'.  So, Lira, tell us how you came to know these Shadow powers."

Lira sighs, looks at the scowling dwarves, and then to Syl.  "All right, then."

[sblock=Game Notes - Healing Surges Spent]Between encounters, Jhani, Lira, and Syl each spend a Healing Surge.

Jhani (21/25 HP).
Lira (24/25 HP).
Syl (20/22 HP).[/sblock]


----------

